# Chantay dot NL



## Chantay

Just my site.... before the camera and behind the camera 

http://www.chantay.nl


----------



## tranceplant

your pictures are awesome I love them!  but the webdesign is not as good as the pictures but evrything seems to work fine.

nice pictures


----------



## Chantay

Thank you for your positive response and critics  

I don't like flash or graphic sites myself. I think the people must come for the pictures and not for the great webdesign, so I like to keep it simple


----------



## tranceplant

^smart, but a nice website will keep them around longer, isn't what you want? 

sorry i am just being a smart ass right now.....  I am some how a web designer so I look at that kind of thing hehe... but in this case your pictures speaks for itself.   very cute model btw :-D


----------



## zedin

The whole background tile really takes a lot away from the site.  If you want to have your name on every page thats fine but just have it as a banner or up in the corner.  For a photo site I think a solid color works better (or perhaps something with a really slight texture to rough it up but still blend in as a background)


----------



## Chantay

Through the years I have made many changes at the website, buttons, logos etc. but never the background, this is the only thing remained from the first design because I have always liked it but I agree it is annoying, so maybe I will change it with the next design.

@Tranceplant: all your critics and ideas are more than welcome!


----------

